# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه علم و صنعت برم یا صنعتی اصفهان؟

## amiri

سلام دوستان. من همین الان عضو سایت شدم ببخشید اگه سوالم تکراریه چون تازه واردم. من شهرستان زندگی میکنم. خواستم بدونم به نظرتون واسه درس خوندن تو رشته مهندسی شیمی ، دانشگاه علم و صنعت بهتره یا صنعتی اصفهان؟ بی نهایت ممنونم اگه جوابم رو بدید.

----------


## sin fc

> سلام دوستان. من همین الان عضو سایت شدم ببخشید اگه سوالم تکراریه چون تازه واردم. من شهرستان زندگی میکنم. خواستم بدونم به نظرتون واسه درس خوندن تو رشته مهندسی شیمی ، دانشگاه علم و صنعت بهتره یا صنعتی اصفهان؟ بی نهایت ممنونم اگه جوابم رو بدید.


 اگه نزدیک اصفهان هستی ، صنعتی اصفهانو بزن اما اگه مسیرو اینا برات مهم نیس علم و صنعت. صنعتی اصفهان واقعا دانشگاه عالی ای هست و فارغ التحصیلاش بار علمی بالایی دارن اما با این حال در مجموع علم و صنعت امتیازات بیشتری داره...

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

علم و صنعت

----------


## khatereh 2

بستگی به محل زندگی شما داره. اگه تهرانی علم و صنعت و اگه اصفهانی صنعتی اصفهان برو

----------


## seyed sajjad

من در هر دو دانشگاه رفت و آمد داشتم تا حالا . بنظرم هر دو دانشگاه در یک سطح هستند ولی از لحاظ بار علمی فکر میکنم صنعتی اصفهان بالا تر باشه
البته دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان در خود شهر اصفهان نیست و در شهرستان خمینی شهر که اطراف اصفهان هست قرار داره ولی از لحاظ امکانات علم و صنعت بالاتره

فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## ali 221488

من راجع به رشته ی مد نظر شما یعنی مهندسی شیمی دقیقا نمیدونم .ولی بنظرم صنعتی اصفهان بهتر باشه .چون تو رنکینگ های جهانی .صنعتی اصفهان اکثرا یا اوله یا دوم .گاها از شریف هم بالاتره  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## sima1991

> من راجع به رشته ی مد نظر شما یعنی مهندسی شیمی دقیقا نمیدونم .ولی بنظرم صنعتی اصفهان بهتر باشه .چون تو رنکینگ های جهانی .صنعتی اصفهان اکثرا یا اوله یا دوم .گاها از شریف هم بالاتره


 :Yahoo (13): 
کدوم رنگینگ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اشتباه میکنین
از شریف و تهران عمرا بالاتر نیست
ولی خوب با امیرکبیر و علم و صنعت تو یه مایه اس
از خواجه نصیر هم بهتره

----------


## ali 221488

> کدوم رنگینگ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اشتباه میکنین
> از شریف و تهران عمرا بالاتر نیست
> ولی خوب با امیرکبیر و علم و صنعت تو یه مایه اس
> از خواجه نصیر هم بهتره


خیر . دقیقا یادم نمیاد کجا دیدمش ولی فک کنم سایت گاج بود .میگردم اگه پیدا کردم میزارمش
ویرایش:
بفرما http://www.kanoon.ir/Article/96502 الته لیست هایی هم دیم که توش شریف اول و اصفهان دوم بود (بیشتر لیستا شریف برتر بود ) ولی تقریبا توی همشون بعد از شریف .دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان بوده ونه دانشگاه تهران

----------


## sima1991

رنکینگ QS معتبرترین رنکیگ برای دانشگاه های مهندسی جهان
QS World University Rankings by Faculty 2014 - Engineering and Technology | Top Universities
دانشگاه تهران در رتبه 298 قرار داره
شریف در 332
بقیه دانشگاه های ایران حتی زیر 500 هم نیستن تو این رنکینگ می تونین خودتون ببینید

----------


## sima1991

> خیر . دقیقا یادم نمیاد کجا دیدمش ولی فک کنم سایت گاج بود .میگردم اگه پیدا کردم میزارمش
> ویرایش:
> بفرما 13 دانشگاه ایران در فهرست 750 دانشگاه برتر دنیا قرار گرفتند الته لیست هایی هم دیم که توش شریف اول و اصفهان دوم بود (بیشتر لیستا شریف برتر بود ) ولی تقریبا توی همشون بعد از شریف .دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان بوده ونه دانشگاه تهران


من نمیدونم کانون این چیزا رو از کجا واسه خودش درست میکنه
رنکینگ qs معتبرترین رنکینگ جهانیه و توش حتی اسم صنعتی اصفهان نیس!
یکی از ساده ترین دلایلی هم که میگن بهترین و معتبرترین این رنگینگ اینه که اگه تو گوگل عبارتی مشابه عبارت زیر و سرچ کنین اولین چیزی که واستون میاره رنکینگ QS هست
best ranking for engineering faculties

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

درست  علی اقا امسال  هم جز صد دانشگاه  برتر اسیا شد اکثراهم تو رتبه  یک تا سه ایران

فقط محیط ها وجو  دانشگاه راهم درنظر بگین فقط درس نیس

----------


## sima1991

> درست  علی اقا امسال  هم جز صد دانشگاه  برتر جهان شد اکثراهم تو رتبه  یک تا سه ایران
> 
> فقط محیط ها وجو  دانشگاه راهم درنظر بگین فقط درس نیس


طبق چه رنکینگی میگین جزو 100 دانشگاه برتر جهان شده؟؟؟

----------


## sima1991

اطلاعات غلط ندین دو روز دیگه این بچه ها میرن میبینن اون دانشگاه همچین خبری نیست آهش واسه ما میمونه و باید کلی دوباره سر ارشد خودشونو بیارن بالا که بیان تهران
اگه نمی دونین اطلاعات غلط ندین حداقل

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

> طبق چه رنکینگی میگین جزو 100 دانشگاه برتر جهان شده؟؟؟


من درحال حاضر وتا دو  سال دیگم دانشجو صنعتی هستم
هیچ اطلاعات غلطی  هم ندادم
تو سایت دانشگاه زدن  از تبریک هایی هم ک برخی اساتیدمون میگفتن میگم ولی هست تو سایت من کاری بحرف اساتید ندارم
فک میکنم تعصب دارین رو دانشگاه که اینجوری واکنش نشون میدین میگین اطلاعات غلط ندین
مطمینن برند پیش مشاورا  راهنماییشون هم میکنن

----------


## sima1991

> درست  علی اقا امسال  هم جز صد دانشگاه  برتر جهان شد اکثراهم تو رتبه  یک تا سه ایران
> 
> فقط محیط ها وجو  دانشگاه راهم درنظر بگین فقط درس نیس


QS World University Rankings by Faculty 2014 - Engineering and Technology | Top Universities
اینو ببینین مال سال 2015 هم هست هر سال تازه کمی دانشگاه رتبه بهتری میاورد امسال یکم بدتر شده بازم تو 500 تا هست حداقل
من با تعصب نمیگم
با استدلال دارم میگم
تو بهترین رنکینگ دانشگاه های مهندسی دنیا از دانشگاه های ایران فقط اسم شریف و تهران قید شده ولاغیر!
مستند لینکش هست و میشه دید

----------


## Behrus58

برو علم و صنعت

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

> QS World University Rankings by Faculty 2014 - Engineering and Technology | Top Universities
> اینو ببینین مال سال 2015 هم هست هر سال تازه کمی دانشگاه رتبه بهتری میاورد امسال یکم بدتر شده بازم تو 500 تا هست حداقل
> من با تعصب نمیگم
> با استدلال دارم میگم
> تو بهترین رنکینگ دانشگاه های مهندسی دنیا از دانشگاه های ایران فقط اسم شریف و تهران قید شده ولاغیر!
> مستند لینکش هست و میشه دید


ببینید من کاری به این سایت ندارم
توی اینجا کامل توضیح داده و از نظر علمی هم گفته صنعتی بالاتر علم وصنعته این هم مال 2015 است
 فقط من یه اشتباهی کردم در قاره اسیا نه جهان پوزش
ارتقاء چشمگیر دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان در فهرست یکصد دانشگاه برترآسیا در سال 2015

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

ولی در جواب اینکه حالا صنعتی یا علم وصنعت
بستگی به خودتون داره
ولی فقط از نظر علمی بررسی نکنین
محیط و جو وتفریحات و همه ی اینا رو هم در نظر بگیرید :Yahoo (21):

----------


## 8521633

من خودم علم و صنعت درس خوندم
اصولا کسایی که صنعتی اصفهان درس خوندن دچار ی حس خود بزرگ پنداری مزمن میشن و فک میکنن که ته علمن.دیدم که میگما
علم و صنعت خیلی از صنعتی اصفهان بهتره
البته چون اصفهاتیها با رتبه های خوب میرن صنعتی اصفهان شاید فک کنی مثلا خوبه اما بخاطر این که تو اصفهان زندکی میکنن این کارو میکنن اکثرا

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## khaan

علم و صنعت رو پیشنهاد میدم من.

----------


## arghazavi

> علم و صنعت رو پیشنهاد میدم من.


چرا؟

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## arghazavi

توی رشته برق کدوم بهتره؟

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## newpath

از اونجایی که اصفهانی هستی .. برق اصفهان بهتره واست

----------


## arghazavi

اصفهان!!!!
صنعتی شو گفتما...

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## shayas75

هردوتا خوبن میشه گفت تقریبا تو یه رنجن ...
شما که اصفهانی هستیُ صنعتی اصفهان براتون بهتره ...

----------


## arghazavi

اگه اصفهانی بودنم رو نادیده بگیرید؟

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## shayas75

> اگه اصفهانی بودنم رو نادیده بگیرید؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk


من به شخصه علم و صنعت رو بیشتر ترجیح میدم ..

----------


## 8521633

> چرا؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk


چون همه چیش بهتره
اساتید
محیط
و......

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## arghazavi

> چون همه چیش بهتره
> اساتید
> محیط
> و......
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk


شما صنعتی اصفهان هم رفتین محیط اونجا رو دیدید؟

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## 8521633

> شما صنعتی اصفهان هم رفتین محیط اونجا رو دیدید؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk


بعله
اونجا رو هم دیدم


Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Simon2

> چون همه چیش بهتره
> اساتید
> محیط
> و......
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk


دادا اطلاعات غلط نده كجاش همه چيزش بهتره تو خيلي از رشته ها صنعتي اصفهان رتبه بهتري نسبت به علم و صنعت داشته.فقط جو بدي داره

----------


## arghazavi

جوش هم خوبه آقا
پیشنهاد می کنم حتما اونجا برین از نزدیک ملاحظه کنین
امکانات عالی
هیت علمی باسواد و عالی
سطح علمی خوب
پژوهش های گسترده
واز همه مهم تر رابطه راحت استاد و دانشجو....

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## 8521633

اون رتبه های خوبی که میگی بیشتر اصفهانی ان که نمیخوان برن شهر دیگه
و گرنه علم و صنعت خیلی بهتره

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## 8521633

در ضمن بدترین خصلت صنعتی اصفهان اینه که دانشجوهایی تحویل میده که فک میکنن ته علمن و صنعتی اصفهان بهترین جای دنیاس و بقیه جاها اصلا بدرد نمیخوره
حس غرور کاذب

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## 8521633

> هردوتا خوبن میشه گفت تقریبا تو یه رنجن ...
> شما که اصفهانی هستیُ صنعتی اصفهان براتون بهتره ...


کی گفته تو ی سطحا اخه
من 8 سال تو این دانشگاها درس خوندم
الکی نظر ندین خواهشا

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## arghazavi

ببینید صنعتی اصفهان
شاید تنها عیبش تهران نبودنشه
تو برق و موادصنعتی اصفهان قطبه!!
اون خصلت هم همه جا هست
شاید خصلت اصفهانیا هم باشه
بعدا سایت کانون که برید می بینید که با چه رتبه هایی از تهران به صنعتی اصفهان اومدن یا از شیراز و...

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## 8521633

به به
نمردیم و شنیدیم صنعتی اصفهان تو یرق قطبه!!!!!!!!!!
من خودم فوق لیسانس برقم
خروجی صنعتی اصفهان هیچ حرفی برا گفتن نداره تو برق
توی صنعت دیدم که میگم این حرف رو

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## 8521633

در ضمن من اون حس رو فقط توی خروجی صنعتی اصفهان دیدم
حس خود ک ک پنداری ضمن

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Simon2

> در ضمن من اون حس رو فقط توی خروجی صنعتی اصفهان دیدم
> حس خود ک ک پنداری ضمن
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk


خسته نشدي از تخريب  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## 8521633

حقیقتس دادا

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## arghazavi

رتبه بندی لایدن ۲۰۱۵:برترین دانشگاه صنعتی ایران
قطب الکترونیک هوانوردی ایویونیک کشور
قطب تحقیقات و تولید رادار کشور
ساخت اولین ابررایانه
نخستین رادار نیمه هادی میان برد باندvhfکشور
مجری نخستین رادار متحرک برد بلندvhf
مجری طراحی و ساخت نیروگاه برق بیست کیلو‌واتی خورشیدی
البته توی هیت علمی علم صنعت دتریم کسانی که از صنعتی اصفهان اومدند و تدریس می کنند...

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Behrus58

برای کسی که اصفهانی نیست
علم و صنعت

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

علم و صنعت از اصفهان قوی تره ولی چه کاریه خوب بمون شهر خودت و لذت ببر از تحصیلت

----------


## 8521633

> رتبه بندی لایدن ۲۰۱۵:برترین دانشگاه صنعتی ایران
> قطب الکترونیک هوانوردی ایویونیک کشور
> قطب تحقیقات و تولید رادار کشور
> ساخت اولین ابررایانه
> نخستین رادار نیمه هادی میان برد باندvhfکشور
> مجری نخستین رادار متحرک برد بلندvhf
> مجری طراحی و ساخت نیروگاه برق بیست کیلو‌واتی خورشیدی
> البته توی هیت علمی علم صنعت دتریم کسانی که از صنعتی اصفهان اومدند و تدریس می کنند...
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk


واقعا خسته نباشن دوستان صنعتی اصفان


Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## artim

قطعا صنعتی اصفهان 
یکی از قوی ترین هاست

----------


## 8521633

> قطعا صنعتی اصفهان 
> یکی از قوی ترین هاست


60درصد

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## ali 221488

عزیزم قطعا صنعتی اصفان دانشگاه برتری هست نسبت به علم و صنعت .تمام رنکینگ های جهانی اینو دارن میگن چه لایدن و چه the و ..... این داشنگاه اساتیدش برترین مقالات رو در کشور و ازمایشگاه ها مجهزی هم داره 
حالا امکانانات رو نمیدونم ولی بنظرم توی امکانانت هم  اصفهان بتره . این دانشگاه تقریبا هر چیزی که یه شهر رو داره در خودش داره 
اتوبوس و سالن های ورزشی و استخر و بانک و در مانگاه و ......
اون حس تکبر و غروری رو هم که میگید واقعا برام جالبه .....

----------


## 8521633

> عزیزم قطعا صنعتی اصفان دانشگاه برتری هست نسبت به علم و صنعت .تمام رنکینگ های جهانی اینو دارن میگن چه لایدن و چه the و ..... این داشنگاه اساتیدش برترین مقالات رو در کشور و ازمایشگاه ها مجهزی هم داره 
> حالا امکانانات رو نمیدونم ولی بنظرم توی امکانانت هم  اصفهان بتره . این دانشگاه تقریبا هر چیزی که یه شهر رو داره در خودش داره 
> اتوبوس و سالن های ورزشی و استخر و بانک و در مانگاه و ......
> اون حس تکبر و غروری رو هم که میگید واقعا برام جالبه .....


دوستای من لیسانس صنعتی اصفهان بودن و فوق علم صنعت
همشون گفتن که علم و صنعت بهتره
اخه شماها بذارین مهر کارت دانشجوییتون خشک شه بعدا نظر بدین
در ضمن معیارهای خارجی برا دانشگاهای ایران صادق نیست چون مقاله واقعا تفاله علم هس که بیرون میدن
خیلی چیزا هست که نمیشه در مورد پروژه هایی که تو علم و صنعت انجام میشه اینجا گفت


Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## arghazavi

دانشگاه علم و صنعت قبل از ۲۰۱۵در رتبه بندی ها اصلا مطرح نبود
و بعد از آن آمد
اتفاقا برخی اساتید علم و صنعت کارشناسی را در صنعتی اصفهان بوده اند
یک سری افراد هم این میان اظهار نظر های بدون دلیل دارند
خطاب به دوستی که فرق دانشگاه اصفهان و صنعتی اصفهان را نمی داند!
موقعیت دانشگاه در سطح بندی تاثیر ندارد
علم و صنعت خوب است ولی بعد از صنعتی اصفهان
شاید حسن آن که باعث شده دوستانمان از برتر بودنش حرف میزنند تهران بودن آن است
لطفا برتری ها را با دلیل بگویید‌...

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## arghazavi

حس غرور واقعا جالب است
نگاهی به اظهار نظر جناب Behrus58کنید ایشان در صنعتی اصفهان هستند...

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## arghazavi

> علم و صنعت از اصفهان قوی تره ولی چه کاریه خوب بمون شهر خودت و لذت ببر از تحصیلت


اصلا ربطی به محل زندگی نیست
عده زیادی هستند که با رتبه های زیر ۱۲۰۰وبعضا۵۰۰از تهران صنعتی اصفهان را ترجیح می دهند...

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## khaan

مسلما کسی که در رزومش علم و صنعت درج شده باشه آینده کاری بهتری در انتظارشه

----------


## amin dehghan

> مسلما کسی که در رزومش علم و صنعت درج شده باشه آینده کاری بهتری در انتظارشه


اولا نباید به طور کل حساب کرد و باید تئی رشته ها به تفکیک نظر داد اما اینطور که هست مکانیک صنعتی اصفهان بسیار بهتر از علم و صنعت هست و تنها مزیتی که علم و صنعت داره اینه که تهران هستش

----------

